# Licensing image for website use?



## weepete (Apr 12, 2022)

So, someone got in touch with me and woud like to license one of my images for use on a website. The page is run by the Council and designed to promote tourism in the area, and they are looking for a 10 year license. It'l be a fairly small, low res image for web use, and will be in a subsection for local landmarks either in a gallery or possibly with a short paragraph.  

Does anyone have advice on how to cost it? I'm fairly comfortble with costing prints, but I've no idea about long term licencing for websites.

I did have a trawl through previous posts, but it looked like the helpful links posted have since been moved.


----------



## weepete (Apr 13, 2022)

I came across this yesterday which hs been extremely useful





__





						AOP usage calculator for photographers
					

The AOP is a UK based Membership Organisation that promotes and protects the rights of photographers



					www.the-aop.org


----------

